# '06 21Rs



## luvtofish (Jun 2, 2010)

Along with our 2 pre-teen boys we are now the proud owners of a 2006 Outback 21RS that is in BRAND NEW condition (so new tags still on the upholstery!!). We had tented for years and had enough of the rainy weekends so we went travel trailer. I had researched travel trailers and always interested in Outabcks and was fortunate to find the one we wanted. Any advice or suggestions you can give to a new Outback member would be greatly appreciated!!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

The only advice I can give is to get out and enjoy it. It does no good just sitting in storage or at your house


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Welcome to Outbackers!

You might want to camp in your driveway for a weekend, and see just what items you dont have. Pots, pans, salt, pepper,dish soap, TP, etc. It sure helps to work out the bugs before you get in a remote camping area.


----------



## luvtofish (Jun 2, 2010)

john7349 said:


> Welcome to Outbackers!
> 
> You might want to camp in your driveway for a weekend, and see just what items you dont have. Pots, pans, salt, pepper,dish soap, TP, etc. It sure helps to work out the bugs before you get in a remote camping area.


----------



## luvtofish (Jun 2, 2010)

Great advice!


----------



## TexanThompsons (Apr 21, 2009)

OK, that's what I meant to say! haha!









Also, be forewarned, my wife took it as an opportunity to outfit her kitchen in our home and move her current utensils, pots, pans, etc to the trailer. So, don't necessarily think you'll be able to just head to wally world and buy some new stuff for the trailer!


----------



## thefulminator (Aug 8, 2007)

Definitely, give it a try first. There is a lot to learn. Here are a few tips from a fellow 21RS owner.

Be sure you know how the slide out works. Don't forget to unplug the power chord for the slide out lights before you put the slide in.

Believe it are not, some have tried to extend the slide without having the supports installed (cranial flatulence). Be sure you know which one goes on which side. There should be an "R" stamped on one of them on the bracket that connects to the trailer on the upper end which goes on the door side.

Be sure the rear windows on both sides and the window in the slide are opened/closed the way you want them before you put the slide in. Once it is in you can't get to the hand cranks.

Don't put anything that weighs very much on the slide when it is in the stored position unless you have a support holding up the front end of the slide. The ceiling guides for the slide are just that, guides not supports.

When it is parked, disconnected from the tow vehicle and the slide is out, be sure to have the rear stabilizers down. The 21RS is light in the front end. With a couple people inside at the rear you can pop a wheelie with it unless the stabilizers are down.

When I level it, I make it so it is just slightly low at the rear. That way the AC condensation or rain runs off towards the rear. This helps keep any water from running in around the slide out. Also it is really annoying when the water running off the roof is dripping in front of the storage door and bike door when you want into them.

If your water heater is located like mine, at the rear of the driver's side, be careful about how far you open the window directly above it. The exhaust from the water heater when running on propane will go straight up into the trailer through the open window.

Be sure to have a couple extra rubber hold downs for the propane tank cover with you. The link for where to buy them is on the replacement parts thread.

Anyway, good luck and have fun with it.


----------



## W5CI (Apr 21, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers.com and enjoy your new to you Outback.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

Congratulations on a wonderful trailer! You picked a good one! We have a 21Rs and love it. You will too.
Now, go out and go camping.

Where are you from?


----------



## gzaleski (Aug 29, 2009)

Welcome to Outbackers!


----------



## russlg (Jul 21, 2008)

That was the model and year I almost had before I bought my '05 25RSS. It is a GREAT unit!!

Welcome to Outbackers!!!

Russ


----------



## luvtofish (Jun 2, 2010)

Chabbie1 said:


> Congratulations on a wonderful trailer! You picked a good one! We have a 21Rs and love it. You will too.
> Now, go out and go camping.
> 
> Where are you from?


We are from PA and look forward to enjoyment of camping!


----------



## twincam (Jan 11, 2010)

Congrats and welcome to the forum!!


----------

